# Essere annunciato



## Nonodin

Ciao ancora,

Un nuovo problema rispetto a una parola che non capisco :

"Era una grande emozione, molto più della messa, dove *lo spirito era sempre annunciato e non si mostrava mai*, nemmeno sotto la forma di colomba o di mille lire in borsetta."

Attualemente, ho :

C'était une grande émotion, bien plus que la messe, *où l'esprit était toujours annoncé mais ne se montrait jamais*, même pas sous la forme d'une colombe ou de mille lire dans le sac.

Che pensate ?


----------



## yanein

Annoncer, proclamer, donner la nouvelle de la présence ou de l'arrivée imminente de l'ésprit. Qual è il dubbio?


----------



## Nonodin

E solo che il senso di "annunciare" mi parve strano... ma magari è solo io che mi fa problema da solo..


----------



## yanein

In ambito religioso è una parola molto frequente (l'annunciazione dell'angelo a Maria, l'annuncio del vangelo, ...)
(E' solo che ... mi è sembrato / mi era sembrato... ma forse sono io che mi creo dei problemi)


----------



## Nonodin

grazie per corregermi


----------



## yanein

per avermi corretto ; )


----------



## Nonodin

raahh ! j'arrête de parler italien à partir de maintenant !!! ^^


----------



## yanein

Ah, non, ça va pas! Il faut se tromper pour bien apprendre


----------

